# Borderline underactive thyroid



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi there,

We are switching clinics and because of that I requested a copy of all my notes, and have seen a blood result where my TSH was 4.79 (normal range should be 0.3 - 4.7).
After a bit of research, looks like I have borderline underactive thyroid - which I have read should be treated in those women who are trying for a baby - and can also affect implantation rates and embryo quality in women undergoing IVF.
I am just wondering if anybody has had results like these and been treated for them? Or how did you get the treatment?
I'm really shocked that my clinic didn't mention this to me!

Thanks very much!
Jenny x


----------



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Jenny  iv read o lot about it , I had mind tested after failed cycle and my tsh was 13.4! My clinic made out this wudnt have affected it after I complained and wanted some of our hard earned cash back! They said it wasn't a standard test to do! After researching the net I believe it plays a vital role! Good luck for the future xxx


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Jenny,

Really sorry to hear this. I can't help but just wanted to say that i bet the qe will be better. Stupid question but have you tried ringing up? I rang up with a question and spoke to Jacky who said she'd ask the doctor for me. 
Good luck!
P


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

p.s. I've just looked through my notes from them and as far as I can tell they didn't test even that one on me, or didn't send the paperwork - can't see TSH anywhere ... Good luck!


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello!
Thanks xx
purplepeak - it was the first test they did - the day 3 bloods - they did TSH, Free Tyhroxine and FSH. I'm wondering if my initial blood tests done at the GP showed a possible issue, and this was tested because of that. I've no idea. I'm not sure I can ring QE yet, as I have my very first appointment on Tuesday. I'm going to ask then for definite. 

The plot thickens for me - as a while back I asked my GP to test for Anti-thyroid antibodies and they told me over the phone that they were fine. I decided to get a copy of these results and found out this morning, they had only tested my TSH and Free Thyroxine,  - and the results were "borderline hypothyroidism". I'm still in shock that they didn't tell me! My TSH level was even higher at 6.3  I've got an appointment with my GP on Tuesday evening to see if I can persuade them to treat me x

Jenny x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya

You will find lots and lots of info on the immunues threads, there is a chatter thread just for Thyroid issues  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Good luck Jenny with the GP and the QE. Our first appointment went really well. The doctor took time to talk to us and there was generally a much nicer 'feeling' than at the old clinic - very friendly. I think the NHS don't treat borderline hypothyroidism because they have an eye to costs but I hope if you insist, and point out that this is adding to another fertility issue, you should get somewhere. Good luck!


----------

